

Search Engine Blacklist - Block Spam Sites in Chrome - bound008
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jiicbcimbjppjbckmoknagndlhjbeohb

======
Mithrandir
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2060994>

